# Jimmy is king



## snail240 (Oct 10, 2009)

I keep watching this video and wondering how the fuck he keeps his consentration but I cant even spell that word so I give up. 

Short answer he is the real king.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SKaLqATmm3g


----------



## towlie (Oct 11, 2009)

snail240 said:


> I keep watching this video and wondering how the fuck he keeps his consentration but I cant even spell that word so I give up.
> 
> Short answer he is the real king.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SKaLqATmm3g


I love Jimi too. Have you seen his Woodstock Villanova Junction? By far my favorite live performance... They unfortunately leave out the killer improvisational intro though...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WWYgP7rbRa0


----------



## snail240 (Oct 12, 2009)

Thanks for that ive got old videos my grandpa gave me before he died but they are very crappy quality still would be cool to dig them out and watch them.


----------



## KaleoXxX (Oct 12, 2009)

i love jimis music too, its a shame he had to go.

hes self learned amazing guitar player and hes a perfectionist who took large doses of LSD. he is my hero


----------



## Johnny Retro (Oct 12, 2009)

THIS jimmy is king 

[Youtube]rmc-eg78gTs[/Youtube]

[Youtube]zISiQ6PqATI&feature=related[/Youtube]


----------



## KaleoXxX (Oct 12, 2009)

id like to see a guitar battle between them to see who really was king...

maybe ill see it in heaven


----------



## snail240 (Oct 12, 2009)

KaleoXxX said:


> id like to see a guitar battle between them to see who really was king...
> 
> maybe ill see it in heaven


Would be somthing to see to bad it was before my time. What I dont get is how did the older generation get music like this yet they are the least sympathetic? Its realy quite wierd that all those politicians we see today that are so agianst the way of life we live where living the dream at one point and dont want us to achieve what they acheived so they can hold themselves above us.

I always thought one day an artist would bring multi-generations together to realize we are not all that different.

Who knows Jimmy Hindrix was prolly that guy but the good ones always die before the message is clear.


----------



## towlie (Oct 13, 2009)

snail240 said:


> Who knows Jimmy Hindrix was prolly that guy but the good ones always die before the message is clear.


At the end of his life, he was working on more progressive modal jazz type styles. There's great video of him at the Isle of Wight Festival where Jimi & Miles performed within hours of each other. I can't find the live Hey Baby that Jimi did at Isle of White, but I love to hear them both improvise over the same base lines... You can get a pretty good idea where their music was about to go. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lmm_oHRvo1Q&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-JlO_xXEBhY&feature=related

Also, regarding Jimmy Page. Yes, he was excellent at playing box scales that conveniently fit into blues progressions... But comparing what he did with Hendrix isn't really fair to Page. He's great but no genius.


----------



## CrackerJax (Oct 13, 2009)

I gotta say that Leo Kottke is no slouch on the 12 string either...... 


[youtube]tew_fIhz3eY[/youtube]


----------



## snail240 (Oct 13, 2009)

Dude I cant even play one I try everytime at the store but GOD DAMNIT the dings and tings throw me off on the 12 string sence I play more by ear. I wanna go buy one and practice but I beleive that it will sit just like the banjo I was gonna teach my self to play now it just sits looking cool.

Maybe in a couple months ill go buy one they just intrest me would be cool to play one my ex-girl used to make me so pissed because she could play the damn banjo and I couldnt. She could rip on a banjo and never even played one but a couple times. I mean fuck she didnt even play guitar she messed around on a keyboard like 18 hours a day I just dont get it man.


----------



## doitinthewoods (Oct 13, 2009)

he's like a lot of really good guitarists. They make it look effortless. Not comparing the two, but E. Van halen is really bad about it. 

if you like live jimi, check out the rainbow bridge video that he shot in maui a few months before he died.


----------



## doniawon (Oct 13, 2009)

how bout stevie ray von


----------



## doitinthewoods (Oct 13, 2009)

doniawon said:


> how bout stevie ray von


Yea, no shit. he was a madman. My dad saw him at live aid. Lucky bastard. 

Jimi was a murderer. check this out! omg


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lsi0E__v520&feature=PlayList&p=6214050919407121&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=4


...and he's playing a V ...sick


----------



## CrackerJax (Oct 13, 2009)

Back when I was in junior high school, for my B-day my mom got me banjo lessons. Ever since watching the first intro to The Beverly Hillbillies, I was hooked on that sound and rapidity.

So I was stoked when I walked into the studio for my first lesson. I deflated as the guy told me he taught 4 string Banjo, not 5. His style was chord strumming.

I was bummed out. I stuck with it because my Mom's heart was in the righteous place, but I never liked it.


----------



## doitinthewoods (Oct 13, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> Back when I was in junior high school, for my B-day my mom got me banjo lessons. Ever since watching the first intro to The Beverly Hillbillies, I was hooked on that sound and rapidity.
> 
> So I was stoked when I walked into the studio for my first lesson. I deflated as the guy told me he taught 4 string Banjo, not 5. His style was chord strumming.
> 
> I was bummed out. I stuck with it because my Mom's heart was in the righteous place, but I never liked it.


Pickin is hard, man. I can finger pick a guitar, but a banjo is a little odd to me.


----------



## CrackerJax (Oct 13, 2009)

Ever listen to Alison Krauss and Union Station? Some amazing sounds and fine pickers.


----------



## Johnny Retro (Oct 14, 2009)

towlie said:


> At the end of his life, he was working on more progressive modal jazz type styles. There's great video of him at the Isle of Wight Festival where Jimi & Miles performed within hours of each other. I can't find the live Hey Baby that Jimi did at Isle of White, but I love to hear them both improvise over the same base lines... You can get a pretty good idea where their music was about to go.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lmm_oHRvo1Q&feature=related
> 
> ...


Hes not a genius? 

He made up his own tuning... ( Rain song)
He can play several different styles of music 
Hes the best rhythm guitarists of all time
Hes one of the best finger pickers around

He plays a wide variety of music and its all phenominal.
As good as hendrix was, alot of his music sounds the same..


----------



## CrackerJax (Oct 14, 2009)

Frank Zappa was a musical genius and a master guitar player as well.


----------



## doitinthewoods (Oct 15, 2009)

Johnny Retro said:


> Hes not a genius?
> 
> He made up his own tuning... ( Rain song)
> He can play several different styles of music
> ...


You have 2 basic types of musicians. Technicians, and artists. Both hendrix and page are what most people would consider an artist. Neither of them were the best at what they did TECHNICALLY by any means. You can easily find blues guitarists, and rhythm guitarists that are far more technical, and using more advanced techniques than either of them ever used. 

In the realm of great guitar players, their music is well respected, but they're actual playing is sloppy compared to a lot. That isn't sayng that it wasn't good, but the emphasis on perfection isn't there compared to a Van Halen, Mark Knopfler of Dire straits, Joe Satriani, George Lynch of Doken, and many others. 

So, all that being said, Hendrix and Page's music have a lot more feel, and seems very raw, and that's what we like about it because it's easily relateable.

...and yes Crackerjax, I've heard of them, and I've actually met their mandolin player, and he's a flake but None the less a great picker.


----------



## CrackerJax (Oct 15, 2009)

Jason Vieaux is an amazing acoustic guitarist... a true artist.

[youtube]ThruwvV25nc[/youtube]


----------



## doitinthewoods (Oct 15, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> Jason Vieaux is an amazing acoustic guitarist... a true artist.
> 
> [youtube]ThruwvV25nc[/youtube]


Check out Andy Mckee on youtube. I would post a video but I'm computer stupid. Drifting is a good song.


----------



## CrackerJax (Oct 15, 2009)

here you go...I'll post it for you. great stuff.... I love the sound of a guitar.

[youtube]5f-FAhkrGG8[/youtube]


----------



## doniawon (Oct 15, 2009)

[youtube]pUaoqq0iMBw[/youtube]

do you remember?


----------



## snail240 (Oct 15, 2009)

Thanks guys I added rep to everyone I think. Awsome videos guys that made me happy didnt think anyone would care about Jimmy hendrix seems like his name was lost for some reason in the music forum I thought he should have his own thread should have a few but who cares.


----------



## doniawon (Oct 15, 2009)

snail240 said:


> Thanks guys I added rep to everyone I think. Awsome videos guys that made me happy didnt think anyone would care about Jimmy hendrix seems like his name was lost for some reason in the music forum I thought he should have his own thread should have a few but who cares.


thanks snail.. jimi is king


----------



## CrackerJax (Oct 15, 2009)

This vid has great quality in sound and picture. Kind of amazing that I can bring Jimi up on 24" widescreen.

Jimi was amazing....simply put. His life was cut so short. If he had maintained himself, he might still be with us. I can't imagine he was finished when he died.... he would have grown into a musical talent with his guitar playing....he would have been bigger than Michael Jackson OR Elvis. 

[youtube]QLnKUiybiFo[/youtube]


----------



## snail240 (Oct 22, 2009)

More sweetness.....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CjOQ9r35uiU&feature=rec-LGOUT-real_rn-HM


----------



## snail240 (Oct 22, 2009)

And crackerjax how do you make the video pop up as the link? That shits nifty.


----------

